# Overo, Tovero , Sabino...



## mastercece2b (Feb 7, 2009)

My Mare : " Paint'of the Queen " , 32" Black Pinto Tovero , in foal of One stallion golden palomino 32":


----------



## Ferin (Feb 7, 2009)

Buddy is a black visual frame overo stallion.






Twister is a black visual frame overo gelding. He is Buddy's sire.






Lilly is a black tovero with blue eyes filly.






Fame carries sabino. It's hard to see her sabino roaning in this picture but if you look closely you'll see a little. In person it's much more noticable.


----------



## markadoodle (Feb 7, 2009)

here are a FEW of mine or ones i USED to own


----------



## midnight star stables (Feb 7, 2009)

My Frame Overo, also carrys Sabino:






My Tobiano:






My Tovero - Carrys Tobiano, Sabino and Splash:


----------



## Shari (Feb 7, 2009)

Theia, Tobiano Sabino
















Usual type pose I get with her.. Here you can see her pretty white tail






Here you can see her stockings... She wanted me to make sure I had a clear picture of that.


----------



## Epona Stable Belgium (Feb 8, 2009)

We have a black sabino mare






This one is when she was a few days before foaling.

She's a daughter of LTD Magic Man's.


----------



## mastercece2b (Feb 8, 2009)

Merry Bay , brood mare , 33,5 " Pinto Bay TobianoI wonder even if it is not also Sabino ! :











Grand Duc , Stallion 33 " , Bay Pintaloosa Tobiano :


----------



## anyssapark (Feb 9, 2009)

I have lots of coloured ones.





This is my new stallion RFM Boogermans Ultimate Warrior, who arrived in Australia two weeks ago from San Antonio TX where he used to live with Kimberle of Allure Ranch. I get to pick him up and bring him home this weekend!!

He's overo/sabino turned grey.






This is MW Olympic Blue, another stallion of mine. He is sabino/splashed white






This is a stallion i used to own, but sadly lost last June



Hes missed dearly. La Vista Rowdy Remark (IMP)

He's overo/sabino






This is my beautiful bay sabino mare, Pee Wee Sunshine bey






My 3yo extreme sabino filly Kildaire Simply Magic






Splashed white mare HP Picture Perfect






Sunshines 6 week old black sabino colt - Anyssa Park Back In Black






Minimal Splashed White Colt - 5months old. Anyssa Park Stealin The Spotlight






Anyssa Park Rowdys Legacy - Medicine hat overo filly






And lastly

Anyssa Park Watta Lil Rippa - Chestnut Sabino Colt


----------



## EAD Minis (Feb 9, 2009)

> he used to live with Kimberle of Allure Ranch. I get to pick him up and bring him home this weekend!!He's overo/sabino turned grey.









You bought him!!! Wowsa congrats








Some very colorful horses posted!


----------



## squeaky (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi,

Here is KS Just to Fancy, a 37" Bay Roan Sabino mare.
















Amanda


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 9, 2009)

hey I got one too

...they call her a Piebald here


----------



## mastercece2b (Feb 9, 2009)

I love horse medecine hat


----------



## anyssapark (Feb 9, 2009)

EAD Minis said:


> > he used to live with Kimberle of Allure Ranch. I get to pick him up and bring him home this weekend!!He's overo/sabino turned grey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I am so excited about finally getting to meet him this weekend!



Its been a looooong wait, but i know he is going to be worth every second


----------

